# UPC - Cheaper



## Flet (25 Mar 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

We've been with UPC at our current address for about 2.5 years now. Setup is basic TV & Multiroom & Broadband, initially at €52 PCM (IIRC) and more recently at €57.49 PCM as there was a price increase around Christmas 2012. 

We felt that they had been good value as 1. they have provided near-100% uptime and 2. added a lot of extra channels in the past 6 months.

Reasons for using them initially was that Sky did not offer broadband at the time and we did not want two seperate bills which also worked out more expensive.

Sky now offer broadband meaning the equivalent bundle comes in at €52 PCM.

I contacted UPC via IM on their FB page that we were happy with the service and could they match this or we would consider moving. Their Customer Loyalty department called back and offered more channels and faster broadband or that they could provide the existing package at €42 PCM.

€57.49 x 12 = €689.88, €42 * 12 = €504 equals an annual saving of €185.88. 

I thought that was a daycint discount considering I only put in 5 minutes work - 2 minutes pricing the equivalent package with Sky and 3 minutes worth of a Facebook message to UPC.


----------



## STEINER (25 Mar 2013)

Flet said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> We've been with UPC at our current address for about 2.5 years now. Setup is basic TV & Multiroom & Broadband, initially at €52 PCM (IIRC) and more recently at €57.49 PCM as there was a price increase around Christmas 2012.
> 
> ...



Well done with that result.  Its amazing what a bit of competition does for the customer.


----------



## dub_nerd (25 Mar 2013)

They must be trying to give money away! 

I mailed them a while back about the possibility of switching telephone packages. I wanted to switch from a package that gave free international calls (which I have on VoIP anyway) to one which give 100 minutes free mobile calls. I wasn't sure if I could get it at the same bundle price as I was currently on.

Not only did they give it to me at the same price but they knocked another tenner a month off the bill, which I didn't even ask for. Ok, it was in return for entering a further 12 month contract, but I wasn't moving anyway so it was free money. I'm wondering if I can just ring them up at the end of the 12 months and ask for the same discount again for staying another 12 months.

So, 66 lids a month for TV, 60 Mb broadband, and phone, and I've more or less never paid for a phone call... kinda hard to beat.


----------



## Frank (2 Apr 2013)

I got onto to them last week.

Sales tried to offer me more BB, I asked for same package at the new lower price. Ok that was 5 a month saved. Then asked if I could get the offer they keep offering new people. 
Sales unable to do that so he passed me to the loyalty dept.

Nice lady put me on the 5 quid cheaper price for the middle bundle. Then put me on 20 off for 6 months So for the next 6 months I am on €51 a month for 6 then 71 for the rest of the year.

Well worth the phone call again.

I will be ringing them again next year.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Apr 2013)

Frank said:


> I got onto to them last week.
> 
> Sales tried to offer me more BB, I asked for same package at the new lower price. Ok that was 5 a month saved. Then asked if I could get the offer they keep offering new people.
> Sales unable to do that so he passed me to the loyalty dept.
> ...



At this stage they must dread your calls, by next year you'll probably have them paying you for using their services


----------



## lucozade (2 Apr 2013)

Good one Sue Ellen


----------



## Frank (3 Apr 2013)

In fairness the fact that sky are finally offering some alternative should help shake things up a bit.

At just under 750 for the year they are hardly giving the service away, I won't be doing a whip round for them just yet.

51 x 6 plus 71 x 6 is still over 700 yoyo's, and I am tied in for another 12 months.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Apr 2013)

Frank said:


> In fairness the fact that sky are finally offering some alternative should help shake things up a bit.
> 
> At just under 750 for the year they are hardly giving the service away, I won't be doing a whip round for them just yet.
> 
> 51 x 6 plus 71 x 6 is still over 700 yoyo's, and I am tied in for another 12 months.



I won't complain about your advice either last year or this year Frank as I benefitted by ringing them last year.  Intend to do the same shortly


----------



## Frank (18 Apr 2013)

Just got a letter from UPC 

They are going to increase my plan by €5 soon what is saved with one hand is quickly taken away by another.

They are kindly going to give me 100 meg BB which I don't think I will even notice the difference on. 

Still a great service in case that didn't come across.


----------



## STEINER (19 Apr 2013)

I got an email today announcing a monthly increase of €5.51, for my basic TV and phone.  It is a 22% rise to cover "operational costs".  I am not getting anything extra for this increase.  As SKY heavily promote their packages at the moment, they must be laughing at these UPC price increases.  I can't install a dish where I live, but I imagine plenty of people will switch to SKY from UPC.


----------



## Delboy (24 Apr 2013)

my increase is nearly €6...10% up on my basic tv/broadband package. For faster broadband which I did'nt ask for or need
rang them and they said there's nothing at all they can do.

So I'll go price sky now


----------



## Grumpy (24 Apr 2013)

*UPC phone tariffs*

Sept12: Compared UPC Broadband+Phone (Freetime World)
           with existing provider.
           Changed over to UPC
Apr13   Noticed phone tariffs last bill were significantly dearer.
           UPC tell me went up Sept12.First I heard of it.
           Callcosts.ie still showing old tariffs.
           Contacted Comreg/callcosts
           HERE'S THE FUNNY BIT
           They say UPC's job to update callcosts.ie
           and I'm to tell UPC to do so!


----------



## dub_nerd (24 Apr 2013)

Got a letter from UPC -- 5 euro increase. But am getting increase from 50Mb to 100Mb and an extra fifty minutes free calls. Since I only use them on mobile calls, it'll still leave me better off.


----------



## Delboy (24 Apr 2013)

Grumpy said:


> Sept12: Compared UPC Broadband+Phone (Freetime World)
> with existing provider.
> Changed over to UPC
> Apr13   Noticed phone tariffs last bill were significantly dearer.
> ...



thats regulation, Irish style


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2013)

Grumpy said:


> They say UPC's job to update callcosts.ie
> and I'm to tell UPC to do so!



How much do you get paid for doing this


----------



## Delboy (20 May 2013)

just to let you folks know that if you ask to get your sky sports cut off for the Summer (with the usual €10 cut off fee), that UPC are now offering 20% off on sky sports for 12 months if you keep it.

So if your just cutting it off for 2 to 3 months as I intended to do while the football season was on a break!, it pays to keep it and get the discount


----------



## STEINER (4 Jun 2013)

I see that UPC have dropped their €45 activation fee/once of charge for upgrades.  It deterred me somewhat as an existing customer from upgrading from a basic tv service to a higher one, so I will upgrade now as the only cost is an increased subscription.  SKY AND Mr. Brosnan's ads must have had an effect.


----------



## MrMan (4 Jun 2013)

A friend of mine has just had UPC dropped to €17 per month because they were cancelling their contract. The reason that they were cancelling was because UPC were rising the monthly fee from 25 to €27; if they had left it alone they would still be paying €25!


----------

